# what does an r34 gtr weigh?



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

this has broken out on another thread

what does a standard r34 gtr weigh?

many thanks
gav


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

well it's not in the faq's and the search returned empty. lots of people talking about how fast their full weight cars are, but no-one actually saying what that weight is


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

anybody disagree with 1560kg?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Do you mean as standard, what it can be reduced very easily to or what is the weight it can be got down to.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

standard

e2a
well why not all three, since you're being so helpful?


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

my car weighs 1700kg


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the reply ax

may i ask, have you weighed it?

and is it standard?


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

gavman said:


> thanks for the reply ax
> 
> may i ask, have you weighed it?
> 
> and is it standard?



I weigh my car when i registrated it here in sweden and the car isn't fully standardequipped


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

This was the weight of my car with me in it and half full tank. I weigh 90kg. So without driver, the R34 is around 1650kg. This was a V-spec UK model.










/P


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

performance car, in their r34 buying guide say 1660kgs for a standard car

that would be 200 more than an early 32, at 1460kgs?


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

gavman said:


> anybody disagree with 1560kg?


1560kg would be correct for a standard gtr. The v-spec 1 & 2 would be more as they carry the diffusers, around 1600kg.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

i take it this has broken out of "a cheap tuned r34" thread then since you are comparing it to your r32 then?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

guess thats why a 32 is a quicker and better handling car? that would be because the 34 its a bigger car. also does the 32 have the same safety as a 34? airbags etc?

and to add, i have a 34, i brought it because it has 4 seats. There are other cars out there with 2 seats that i would of had instead if i wanted 2 seats or more to the point a lighter car. 

out of intrest whats you reason for asking about the weight?


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

there was beef in another thread bout weights and what cars better!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gav's trying to be clever !!

  

The weights are easily findable on Google.

The trouble is...

A: Nissan and most other manufacturers post kerb weights that dont always allow for fluids and fuel etc
B: Alot of our cars are modified in different ways so if you were to take them all to a weigh bridge you'd end up with different answers
C: half a tank of fuel probably adds 30kgs or more but is it half, or a quarter, or 3/4 and is your gauge accurate and have you filled up with screen washer etc etc
D: Are your scales accurate, a weighbridge might be, but maybe to no closer than 25kg, a set of race scales might be, so long as they havent been damaged and are calibrated etc

So if you are trying to compare cars once released into the public domain they can quickly be given as all sorts of random numbers !!

If you look on Wikipedia the published kerb weights are there to see easy enough, so Gav's simply fishing !!!

Heres a link....Nissan Skyline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

R32GTR 1430kg
R33GTR 1530kg
R34GTR 1540kg

Is there really any point Gav ?? No one in the history of this forum has ever suggested that theres a 300kg weight difference except you !!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> guess thats why a 32 is a quicker and better handling car? that would be because the 34 its a bigger car. also does the 32 have the same safety as a 34? airbags etc?
> 
> and to add, i have a 34, i brought it because it has 4 seats. There are other cars out there with 2 seats that i would of had instead if i wanted 2 seats or more to the point a lighter car.
> 
> out of intrest whats you reason for asking about the weight?


 the early r32's are lighter as they don't have the side impact protection door beams that the later cars have, so that's clearly a safety issue.
unless you put in a decent cage, but that would clearly be impractical if like you, you want to retain easy access to the rear bench

to answer your last,
a. because someone claimed standard 34's weigh 1560,
and
b. the comparison to 32's because i'm arguing that a lighter car is a better starting point, if speed down the lanes is your thing


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> i take it this has broken out of "a cheap tuned r34" thread then since you are comparing it to your r32 then?


absolutely right

i suggested that rather than a cheap, tuned R34 the OP tune himself an r32, as they're cheaper and lighter to begin with, and that he'd end up with more for his money


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

bladerider said:


> Gav's trying to be clever !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 asking the owners club for the correct facts would only be seen as fishing by the person who is in danger of being contradicted.
plus i trust actual owners more than wikipedia

on the second 'point', my car weighs 1320-1340 kg, allowing for weighbridge inaccuracies, 1/4 tank gas and no driver.
if standard 34's do in fact, weigh close to 1660 kgs, then i make that a difference of :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

gavman said:


> rather than a cheap, tuned R34 the OP tune himself an r32, as they're cheaper and lighter to begin with, and that he'd end up with more for his money


I actually agree with this statement !!



The only things I didnt agree with were..

I dont agree that the 32 is the ultimate skyline, I think all 3 are virtually identical and can be made to weigh almost exactly the same and happen to prefer 34's although obviously theres a cost implication
I dont agree that theres a 300kg weight difference between 32's and 34's and the very early "lightweight" R32's are something like the first 50 cars produced so I think they can be safely discounted and they're only about 20-30 kilos lighter anyway !!
And I dont agree that Gav has the best B-road car in the UK

Other than that I think a cost conscious buyer would be better to start with a car thats already got some of the goodies he wants in that can be retained like ECU, bigger IC, Radiator, exhaust and perhaps suspension and brakes, and then can have some freedom to mod the rest as he sees fit perhaps selling smaller turbos, piping, filters, fueling to help with the costs needed for a much larger setup.

I'd still get an Evo or a Scoob if I wanted the ultimate B-road car though   and save myself 25% of the cost over a Skyline while I was at it !!

J.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gav,

I take it the 1320-1340kg doesnt include your ego ??





gavman said:


> asking the owners club for the correct facts would only be seen as fishing by the person who is in danger of being contradicted.


Never any danger of that.

And you can trust who ever you feel with give you the answer you wish which is the whole point of you starting this thread - as I said before, I can't be bothered, I have posted too many times already and frankly am ashamed that I let myself succumb to your little games.

You are truly pathetic !!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

another politician's answer- build a straw man and then tilt at it

at no point have i said that standard 32's weigh 300kgs less than standard 34's

i have said that for the cost of a 34 you could get the weight of a 32 down to what i have, i.e 300kgs less than a standard 34.
no carbon fibre, just lexan windows, grp doors, ally dash, ditch the aircon, abs, hicas, stereo, carpet, seats, lightweight rad, nothing too exotic


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

bladerider said:


> Gav,
> 
> I take it the 1320-1340kg doesnt include your ego ??
> 
> ...


why are you so keen to personalise this? and is there someone who normally looks after you?

it wouldn't be so bad if at least you were amusing or insightful, but you're neither, and reading your turgid prose is like wading through treacle


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

gavman said:


> an standard r34 does have a stiffer chassis than a standard r32
> 
> it also weighs close to 300kgs MORE than a 32


As before,

Im not replying any more, Ive said all that I need to.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

but let's deal with what seems to getting the most sand in your ******, my claim about building and developing a contender for quickest point to point car on scottish roads

firstly, let's take driver out of the equation. forget who's driving, just imagine the cars with the same driver.

secondly, let's look at all the cars on sale today. how much money would you have to spend to get 650bhp in a car weighing 1350kgs?
currently on sale, that would fall between hypercars like the enzo, slr and carrera gt and plain old supercars like the proposed new mclaren and noble

that means £200,000 to buy something new that's quicker.
and let's be honest, anything costing over £200k is going to be rarer than hen's teeth and definitely not being beasted across rough scottish roads, in all weathers, day in, day out

so my quickest point to point contenders are all going to be tuned cars, more than likely japanese. this week's evo features a tuned 911 making similar numbers, with a similar weight...but costing £300 grand

scoobies and evo's are the main threat then, and other skylines. the difference here becomes one of philosophy; a rally rep might be a better starting platform strictly for the tight stuff, but a gtr soon shows it a clean pair of heels on the quicker stuff.
factor in other traffic, junctions, the need to have a flexible and tractable engine to deal with these conditions and there are obvious benefits to having a larger capacity engine breathing through smaller turbos as opposed to a small capacity, high-revving one with a big turbo, when you can get the overall kerb weights so close.
the soobarishis are the perennial rivals then, but i believe a well set-up, lightweight 32 can go toe to toe with them and emerge victorious

as for other skylines?
well, it's horses for courses. it seems very few skyline owners go down the weight saving route and do the sort of prep that is bread and butter to evo and scooby tuners, preferring to build powerful engines instead. those that do strip them often end up with something that is more developed for the race track or drag strip.
equally many of the big power cars have sacrificed tractability in search of outright power, and would get beaten down to the pub by a car with smaller turbos and less power.

to summarise then i believe that the 'right' skyline would have a fighting chance of being the quickest point to point car, in all weathers, on scottish roads
and i believe that the 'right' skyline would be a stripped, caged, lightweight R32 with an os rb30 and os diffs, relatively small twin turbos (gt2860's or similar), 260 cams, a sequential box and a chassis/suspension setup honed to perfection, over many years, on those very roads

so i've aimed to build one, simple as that. i had the help of the best in the business and much advice gained from helpful types on here. so if anyone says 'you forgot to do such and such', all the better. if someone wants to have a discussion about whether a t04z would be a better turbo, brilliant, i'm all ears. likewise if someone wants to say that a 34 would be a better starting point. great, let's discuss that, but don't get offended if i've got strong views that i've thought about, and upset when they contradict the received wisdom that you subscribe to

i'm not saying i'm better- just that i've got a different set of priorities that i've been very focused about, and these are more usually the priorities of the rally brigade

qed: imho a rally prepped gtr could be equal to a rally prepped scubarishi

and if you think i could prep a better gtr, please don't be shy, come and tell me how?

luvgav


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I dont agree Gav,

But so far whenever anyone has said that and gone further with reason you have point blank refused to accept it, so why should I bother with a long explanation. The problem is everytime so far you have immediately changed the goalposts, and Im sure you will immediately protest that this isnt the case, but from where I have been sat you have said:

Theres a 300kg difference between standard 32's and 34s, which I dont accept
Youve said that your 32 is the ultimate B road car in the UK which I dont agree with
You have now modifed that with "for a budget" and gone on to compare your 15+year old car to brand new ones - which I still dont agree with as typically with skylines there is more money to spend, not least because a six cylinder engine needs half as many components again as a four cylinder one !!

I would say that a Skyline certainly doesnt show a Scoob or an Evo a clean pair of heals until you are onto Motorway and 160mph+ you just need to look at Time Attack for evidence of this where the likes of RCM, Norris and plenty of others have at least as high or higher top speeds through the traps than some pretty powerful skylines. It should simply be a matter for power vs weight, cd and frontal area, so a 1200kg Scooby with 600bhp will be quicker than a 670bhp R32 that weighs 1350kg assuming they have a similar cd and frontal area which I cant be bothered to look up. But this assumes that both cars put all their power down efficiently and rankly until your in 3rd gear or have wicked traction control it simply gives the 4wd car more of an advantage, like I said, look at Time Attack for the answers, Im not making this up off the top of my head !!

This shows its acceleration and grip thats key, especially with the power levels you are talking about, even more so as the road gets tighter and hence the more permanent 4wd type cars will have an advantage. I dont think you need to think about it anymore than this....

Whats fastest on track at the mo - "scoobarishis"
Whats fastest on gravel at the mo - "scoobarishis"
What wins TOTB every year now - "scoobarishis"
What always won the handling despite a massive power disadvantage - "scoobarishis"
What type of car is specifically developed towards multi surface as well as tarmac events, therefore covering all types of grip condition - "scoobarishis"

Furthermore,

Whatever you can do to a skyline they can do to an Evo or STI. On a platform thats built for it, and with sequential gearboxes I dont think having a bigger quicker spooling engine is any advantage at all, unless you specifically built your car for overtakes when you're half asleep and in the wrong gear !!! Which is pretty silly really !!

Like I said before, they were more built for it to begin with, they are a later design initially, the parts have had more money, more development, more testing in the kind of environment you are talking about at a higher level than you are talking about, there are subsequent newer base car designs that are in advance of the old GTR layout and there are alot more tuners of a higher calibre specialising in proper full on race car fabrication and preparation doing these cars compared to all the UK Skyline tuners who I know most of personally and get on well with but who simply dont get asked to prep their customers cars to full international spec unlike many many Evo or Scooby specialists.

And while Rod may have helped Andy back in the super touring days as a lad (I dont know this Im just assuming thats what you keep referring to) I doubt he has done many cars in his own right since then and certainly nowhere near as many as say Prodrive, Gordon Spooner, Hathaways etc etc just to name the first couple off my head that I know and have been to.

Now I really think that there isnt alot more debate as I am sure you will have a million and one technicalities that you have thought about for your build that you can throw at me, but then I havent thought about it like you have, I just know that I'd get a specialist to do it all for me like they do day in day out !!

J.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

edit/have decided I don't need an argument today, LOL.

/get an R34.


----------



## jbloke72 (Dec 31, 2005)

My 34 has been heavily modded and is light as a feather

RateMy...


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

bladerider said:


> Gav,
> 
> I take it the 1320-1340kg doesnt include your ego ??
> 
> ...


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

I was having a nosey through all my paperwork and found an original spec sheet and IIRC it said 1660Kg.

It's still the best GTR though :nervous:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

finally a constructive post from bl, 3 days into the argument!

i've been advocating for many years that skyline owners do the same type of preparation that the subarishi do, and i'm glad you agree. this is the reason they've been winning the competitions for the last few years, as they've concentrated on taking a classic model and continuing it's development. (whereas uk skyline owners like to make a big deal out of full trim cars with powerful engines.)
that's why the uk time attack cars are now superior to the latest jap equivalents, as the japs tend to move onto the newer models as soon as they're released- the old 'newest is best' approach

plus we have a long history of prepping rally cars, and it's this approach that has given the uk cars the edge. it's just that many gtr owners seem to have forgotten this


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I've taken my 34 over a weighbridge with me in the car (80 ish kgs) and half a tank of fuel, as per the gauge, minus the rear seats but with large bass bin in the boot = 1750 kgs


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Now we have two threads with the exact same content... You just won´t let go, will you Gav? 

We already know your position and not many agrees with your views, for the simple reason that not many of us wants to wear ear protection on a normal road. I bought the GT-R´s (all three generations I´ve owned) for the simple reason that they are quick cars with a high level of comfort built in. I had already tried the rally-replica-type-of-car and didn´t want that anymore. Each to their own and let´s leave it at that. Or?

/P


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

well said unless ...................... its time for thread three


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Depends on the amount of petrol you got in it


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Perra said:


> We already know your position and not many agrees with your views, for the simple reason that not many of us wants to wear ear protection on a normal road. I bought the GT-R´s (all three generations I´ve owned) for the simple reason that they are quick cars with a high level of comfort built in. I had already tried the rally-replica-type-of-car and didn´t want that anymore. Each to their own and let´s leave it at that. Or?
> 
> /P


I absolutely and totally am with this post - the amazing thing about newer powerful cars is just how so damn comfortable they are. You've got power, handling and speed, but you can also drive to the South of France in it and arrive refreshed. No modified car is ever going to match that! As you get older you appreciate this more, LOL.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Perra said:


> Now we have two threads with the exact same content... You just won´t let go, will you Gav?
> 
> We already know your position and not many agrees with your views, for the simple reason that not many of us wants to wear ear protection on a normal road. I bought the GT-R´s (all three generations I´ve owned) for the simple reason that they are quick cars with a high level of comfort built in. I had already tried the rally-replica-type-of-car and didn´t want that anymore. Each to their own and let´s leave it at that.
> 
> /P


oh dear

so i get criticised for threadjacking, but beginning a new thread out of respect for the op is also wrong?

i have only began one thread on this subject. sorry if that's too much for you. and i feel no need to justify a discussion about tuned cars, on a site partially dedicated to tuning cars

finally, i know you desperately want to close and 'win' this debate but framing the facts incorrectly is a cheap way to do it.
have i ever said that i removed sound insulation?
no.
i've even retained the rear bench as it weighs **** all, offers excellent sound insulation and allows me to put a dog in the back without risking injury to it.
i also regularly do the return trip from edinburgh to london, often in one hit, and i've never arrived more refreshed than i do in a car that has been specifically set up for me, and so fits me like a glove.
i've done this trip in many vehicles, including a bentley and an x5, and my 32 is by far the most comfortable. blame the bride seats set in the perfect position and the steering wheel boss/extension doing the same

i admit i do relish the chance to persuade people to develop their own vehicle, and particularly the opportunity to scotch some widely held myths
and as long as you keep recycling them, i'll keep answering with the facts in an attempt to encourage people not to be taken in by the weak hearted view that a manufacturers latest product is necessarily the best, and can't be improved upon by men in sheds. i accept that consensus will be unlikely, but i'm not trying to win an election, just to persuade some who may be reading this and haven't already committed themselves to following the received wisdom and wasting money on a 34 when they'll be better off tuning a 32


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

bladerider said:


> Whatever you can do to a skyline they can do to an Evo or STI. On a platform thats built for it, and with sequential gearboxes I dont think having a bigger quicker spooling engine is any advantage at all, unless you specifically built your car for overtakes when you're half asleep and in the wrong gear !!! Which is pretty silly really !!
> 
> Like I said before, they were more built for it to begin with, they are a later design initially, the parts have had more money, more development, more testing in the kind of environment you are talking about at a higher level than you are talking about


two things here, both at the nub of the issue. easiest first- parts development and basic design;

the scooby has a longitudinally mounted engine and gearbox, like the skyline.
evo's have a transverse mounted engine and gearbox...except when it come to big power the transverse arrangement is found to be at a big disadvantage.
according to who?
well si norris, owner of the bogie, has had to expensively engineer a longditudinally mounted evo drivetrain for a number of reliability reasons, one of which is so that it can accept the (allegedly inferior) same os gikken skyline 'box i use in my car (as well as the same OS diffs)

secondly, a larger capacity gtr engine making the same power as, say a 650hp scoob will inevitably be more flexible.
on track this may not be an issue as you never come to a complete standstill, but on road this happens every time you come to a junction. it simply isn't possible to do a full bore drag launch every time you have to pull out of a t-junction, and a 2 litre four pot with a big enough turbo to clock the high trap speeds referred to will inevitably lose low speed response compared to a larger capacity engine with relatively small turbos

clearly the scubarishi have been developed in a more focused way by their owners, but there's nothing that gtr owners can't do if they're willing to learn
i submit that it's not down to any innate superiority that have led to gtr's being knocked off the top by the homologation specials, but the application of lessons learned from years of rally prep by uk rally teams, that could equally be applied to skylines


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Some of this has a point but...
I've had all the evo/ subaru thing although the subaru is a better drivers car than an evo it's still fool proof really for a driver.
I wanted a drivers car and I've had 32's 33's but in the end I bort a R34 why. 

Well i wanted a ROAD car that that did the numbers and had a more update look inside and out. Yes mine is modified but engine wise the bottom end has never been apart so the fact you can get 600bhp from a standard engine works out cheaper than modifying an evo/susaru engine.

Agreed handling is more important as on the track i only run 450bhp .



And as for the rest of this post 



GAV.:chairshot

Wow! err And WOW! 

How to repeat your self but with different words.

Part 1 with a free binder.


----------



## Jamie-altia r33 (Aug 14, 2009)

I know your talking alot about on the road but here is a good video. Shows the r32 has the potential to compete with the best. im not making any statements of belief just a simple video i think you lot might like. i know this particular thread is a tad touchy. 

i'd like to think my r33 prepped in japan could handle an evo or scooby but as we all know with jap cars it all comes down to the particular one that pulls up next to you or behind or infront on the day. you never really know what they're 'packin'.


YouTube - 筑波スーパーラップ　GT-R編 1/2

All i know is the philosophy of the gtr is much more appealing to me that anything else in the world.


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

If I wanted a car purely to take to the race track, then I wouldn't be looking at any Skyline. A Caterham or Lotus would more than happily woop any R32 or 34 (And we're talking std to std, as the modified vs std argument is old)
But if I wanted a road car with ability, rarity, road presence, looks, then I'd buy a 34 and did


----------

